# Vampire Counts Spearhead



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! I got the vampire counts spearhead and it's just great! the only thing I didn't get was the vampire. Background about that is at my store's bizzare bizzar I was selling my stuff. And I ended with $120, but the new store manager likes me, and he saw how I was working, so then the manager paid for the rest of it, but he wanted the vampire. But later I sold an ork army book for 5$, and he said if I bought a paint he'd get me a wight king out of the prize box. So now instead of a vampire, I got a wight king... and rotting flesh. So yeah. Just wanted to post my news.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the Wight there mate and even bigger congrats on the extra friendly store manager.

Sorry its taken so long to get a reply but theres not much to be said on this apart from you lucky git. lol.


----------

